

Spooky Action at a Distance - spottiness
http://www4.ncsu.edu/unity/lockers/users/f/felder/public/kenny/papers/bell.html

======
GregBuchholz
I found this paper interesting:

The "Chaotic Ball" model,local realism and the Bell test loopholes

(<http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0210150>):

